# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  تفاوت بین wireless bridge  و  Access Point

## jirjirakk

سلام
1- تفاوت این دو تا توی چیه؟
2- آیا در صورتی که از wireless bridge  برای راه اندازی شبکه ای استفاده بشه کلاینت ها میتونن با Laptop شون به شبکه بیسیم دسترسی داشته باشن یا نه ... ؟

----------


## Soheil ce

سلام
تا اونجایی که من می دونم Wireless Bridge برای وصل کردن دو تا شبکه بصورت Wireless بهم استفاده میشه ولی Access Point برای تشکیل یک شبکه Wireless بکار میره و در واقع یک تعداد Wireless رو به یک شبکه مثل ISP متصل میکنه و طرف دیگه Wireless Bridge میتونه Access Point باشه یعنی یک طرف Wireless Bridge داره و طرف دوم اتصال , Access Point داره .
یک AP می تونه بعنوان Bridge هم عمل کنه ولی برعکسش صادق نیست .
من خودم با چند مدلش کار کرذم و شبکه Wireless هم راه انداختم .
البته ممکن حرفام خیلی دقیق نباشه چون بیشتر تجربیه تا علمی .

----------


## hmm

میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Soheil ce

من یه مثال می زنم شاید بهتر منظورمو برسونم .
شما یک شبکه در شرکتتون دارید و می خواهید از یک ISP سرویس اینترنت بصورت Wireless بگیرید برای این منظور راحت ترین کار اینه که شما یک Wireless Bridge به شبکتون وصل کنید و اونو طوری تنظیم کنید که از Access Point طرف مقابل اینترنت بگیره در اینجا این فقط شما نیستید که می تونید Access Point وصل شوید بلکه هر کسی که ISP اجازه بده می تونه از Access Point سرویس بگیره ولی شما بوسیله Wireless Bridge خوذتون فقط می تونید به یک شبکه ( که همون ISP هست ) وصل شید و نمی تونید به دیگران سرویس Wireless بدید .
اگر باز ابهامی داره بگید .
من سعی خودم رو کردم که مطلبو برسونم .

----------


## hmm

برای اتصال دو lan آیا میشه از ap استفاده کرد

----------


## Soheil ce

یا میشه یک طرف Bridge باشه و طرف دیگه AP یا اینکه هر دو طرف Bridge باشند و بصورت Point to Point بهم وصل بشند . در حالت Point to Point شما نمی تونید شبکه WireLess دیگه ای رو وارد شبکتون بکنید مگر اینکه یک Bridge یا یک AP دیگه تو شبکتون بزارید .
در واقع یک Bridge قابلیت یک اتصال رو داره ولی یک AP می تونه چندین اتصال WireLess رو قبول کنه و به اونها سرویس بده .

----------


## hmm

ما میخواهیم همه پکت ها به lan دوم منتقل نشه و فقط کسانی که getwey خاصی دارند بتونند کامپیوترهای lan اول رو ببینند.
اگه درست متوجه شده باشم  اگه بخواهیم 3 lan رو به هم وصل کنیم یک lan رو ap میگذاریم و دوتای دیگه رو bridge آیا این استدلال درسته؟

----------


## rez_soti

:sunglass:  آقا سهیل خیلی مخلصیما...

----------


## Soheil ce

بله hmm حرف شما درسته .

----------


## jirjirakk

سهیل جان تشکر :)
البته سوال hmm هم که پرسیدن یه خورده ای راه گشا شد واسم
چون واسم همین سوال شده بود اگه سه تا ساختمان شد چی :)
و شما هم گفتیم که باید یکی از اون ها بشه AP و بقیه Bridge  :موفق:

----------


## hmm

:thnx:  :flower:

----------


## ba_safa

دوستان واساتید محترم
از اونجایی که من مبتدی هستم، اگه یکی از اساتید لطف کنه نحوه اتصال دو ap به همدیگر 
را بطور ساده بیان کنه ممنون میشم.
در ضمن یکی از apها مارکش SMC هست و دیگری TP-LINK گفتم شاید مارکش مهم باشه :خجالت:

----------


## ba_safa

سپاسگزارم از اینهمه سرعت عمل و معلومات!!!  :گیج: 
شما که حال جواب دادن به سوالات رو ندارید چرا سایت راه اندازی میکنید!!! :عصبانی:

----------

